# The A-scape toothbrush broom..



## zozo (29 May 2016)

While cleaning my scapes using a toothbrush there are always hardware areas hard to get to and pieces you just can't take out.. So looking kinda sadly at my toothbrush thinking darn you're not as good as you should be.. I whish you where like a broom..

So i dove into my shed to see what still was laying around i could use to convert it to a multi brush with minimal effort.

This is the result and after a test ride it works like a charm, finaly can brush the corners i never realy could reach that easy. Thought you might like it and kinda copy the idea..










 



Tools and materials used/needed.. Is a toothbrush of course. a mini steelsaw, a 3.3mm dril, a M4 tap a cordless drill, a x length of M4 threaded rod (as long is you like, whatever suits your tank), 2 x M4 counter nuts and a little penn gass torch. And some colored tape to neately match it and cover the rod.. Shrink tube could also be used and looking beter..




Anyway pictures say more than 1000 words, so i guess no need for in depth tutorial like step by step expainantion. Only might add, you need the gass penn torch to heat the threaded rod so you can bend it to a 90° angle, or else it will break. The counter nut is of course to tighten and fixate the brush to the rod.

Now it's a thootbrush - broom.. 

Before somebody say it might scrats the glass, look in the hardware store or in your shed for 4mm plastic rod end cap, only need one of course.. Nuts also come in plastic if you like even plastic threaded rod.. 

Happy brushing..


----------



## Easternlethal (29 May 2016)

awesome ha ha!


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2016)

Even more genius...


----------



## zozo (29 May 2016)

Lol.. Thanks again guys.. Funny how frustration while tank maintenance makes you realize, live can be so very simple sometimes..


----------



## Alex J (30 May 2016)

That's brilliant zozo, very inventive, also made me laugh, but in a good way . Maybe you should patent it, could make you rich


----------



## zozo (30 May 2016)

Alex J said:


> also made me laugh, but in a good way



What do you think i did? 

Thanks..


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 May 2016)

you have to much time on your hands mate....lol


----------



## GHNelson (30 May 2016)

Martin in China said:


> you have to much time on your hands mate....lol


.................................................................................


----------



## zozo (30 May 2016)

Martin in China said:


> you have to much time on your hands mate....lol



Now even more, since tank cleaning is more easy now.


----------

